# How many 20lb bags of eco-complete for 75g



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok I was gonna buy 3 bags for my 40 breeder but now I may be getting my hands on my uncles 75g. So I was wondering if I could get away with 4 bags or will I need more? I want to get it while petco is having its sale for $16.99 plus free shipping. So is there any one that has a 75g with all eco-complete please respon*c/p*d


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My guess is you'd want 6 bags minimum. You want at least 2".


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Or do you think I could get away with 4 bags of eco-complete and like an inch layer of peat moss?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Check the volume of a bag if possible. You'll want about 3 inches deep on the bottom of the 75 gallon, which is 48"x18"x21". So, 48*18*3 = 2592 cubic inches.

Found a table where it says a pound of Eco-Complete covers 1/0.06 = 183 cubic inches, so you'll need about 14 bags...

Source:
Substrate, Eco-Complete density in 209 measurement units


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks gizmo but I dont understand how in the world to use that thing. But good news is that I did get the tank from my uncle for $100 including stand, a single bulb light fuxture, 2 air pumps, 2 filters(which im probably gonna ditch n get me an eheim 2217) and like 2 shopright bags full of decorations. 

But 14 bags of eco is a lot. So how much would I need for 2" then I would do 1" of peat moss.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Using my previous algorithms, 48*18*2 = 1728 cubic inches for a 2" deep layer of substrate covering the bottom of the tank (48" long by 18" wide).
1 pound of Eco-Complete covers 1/0.06 = 183 cubic inches, so 1728 / 183 ~= 10 bags...

Consider using some play sand from the hardware store, or some pool filter sand from a pool and spa supply store as a middle 1" layer to lower your costs, in addition to the peat moss. In addition, I think beaslbob or jrman on this forum use something called PC Select, which is a dirt filler for baseball diamonds, and is a great substitute for Eco-Complete.

48*18*1 = 864 cubic inches, 864 / 183 = 5 bags....

The table on that source website just presents ratios for various volumetric units versus weight units. If you look on the row for cubic inches, under the column for pounds, you will see 0.06. That means one cubic inch is 0.06 lbs.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks gizmo u the man. 

Well originally I was gonna do a beasolbob build any was so guess i'll go back to that. So 5 bags of eco for 1" then 1" floor dry that is made of 5 diffrent kinds of pure clay then 1" of the spagphum peat moss it is.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Floor dry? What's this? I'm interested....


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Its an all natural earth clay. It looks nice kinda like a natural river bed. I'm deciding wheather or not to use it as the top or 2nd layer. It high in iron so will help with the plants also. I got the idea from another member on here a while ago. Just never git around to setting up my 40. But now I got lucky on this 75g. 

I know this is what he linked me to so I dont now if u have a TSC near u. And u cant order it online. Its a store only item. And at only $5 for a 40lb bag u cant go wrong. They have that and the peat moss there.

Safe T Sorb Oil Absorbent, 40 lb. - 0800989 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I remember right, it took only 12 to do my 125 in eco. 14 will be way too much for a 75g. Unless my memory is all screwed up. I have the safe-t-zorb in my 75g. Awesome stuff for $5/40lbs. A PITA to rinse clean though.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So Jrman83,think I could get away with 3 bags to make 1" of that ontop of the 1" safe-t-sorb & 1" peat moss. I guess if the 3bags aren't enough I could always add a lil more of the other 2 right?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No need to layer the safe-t-zorb and eco, just mix it and make your layer of peat underneath. This is sort of how my 75g is.....just no peat underneath. It's about 75% safe-t-zorb. You can add as much as you need of either. The safe-t-zorb can stand on its own without eco also. All of my plants do awesome in it and I have yet to use a root tab in that tank.


----------

